# Workhorse Step Van



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Opinon on these aluminum body styles? Likes/dislikes?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I have always thought they have an old used look about them. I have no experience with them though.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> I have always thought they have an old used look about them. I have no experience with them though.


 

I'm sure it's fine as long as it gets you and the tools to the job.
Only draw backs Age, Repairs, Gas mileage. Compare gas mileage to newer and possible less repairs on newer. Over all it may be cheaper to go newer
But bet you can fit a ton of equipment and supplies in there.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've always thought the same as Jim that they look used. They look like you bought a used van from the gas company or UPS. The funny thing is you can get a 2005 with low miles and it'd be super reliable, clean, decent mgp, etc and it'll still look like a 30 year old van because they really didn't change the body. To customers they might see it as an old beat up van even though it's 4-5 years old. They definately hold a ton of stuff. Probably not the most comfortable thing to drive all day.





Paul


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Ben,

The Workhorse is not a normal GMC Value-Van. The chassis is made by Workhorse and the body is made by Morgan Olson. If the mechanics and body are sound it will be a good truck for you. I still see my old 1979 Value-Vans driving around with new paint and repowered and they look brand new. The van also is a great canvas for putting your company name on.

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Looked at it today. Couple problems that could kill the deal if the dealer doesn't get them fixed. If he does get them fixed, I'll be pulling the trigger and getting the van. It had the typical older faded paint but no dents or scracthes on it. The motor was clean and extremely accessable. Not like most vans I see. Plus it has a 350 chevy motor which has to the most common engine so parts shouldn't be an issue.

I'm new to the area so I'm still trying to get my name out there but luckily I have an immense amount of resturants and commercial building within a 10 mile radius so hopefully gas isn't the biggest issue. Besides, I think you spend more on gas having to make multiple trips to the supply house. Better to just have it on the truck.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I have one on the road built in '97.
It looks really old.
I had it painted and decaled and it still looks old.
I have had a few mech problems with it and today (-30 degrees c) it blows only lukewarm air. It is noisy as hell to drive, even with the door closed. The pluses? Huge billboards sides for decals and tons of room. The price was right, but I am getting rid of it asap.


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*Federal crash safety not applicable*

Pretty sure in an accident..roll over head on etc. wouldnt be a good outcome for u..


----------

